# Is it possible to get a really mild case of shingles?



## Crunchy Frog

I think that I've had shingles but I'm not absolutely sure. I've heard that it involves a severe rash and debilitating pain which I haven't had either of.

What I have had; about 2 weeks ago Tuesday I started having pretty severe pain around my left shoulder blade. Over the next couple of days the pain became more localised to my skin with a tingling/burning type sensation over my left back, side and chest, all at the same level. I also noticed that what I had originally though was a couple of bug bites on my back was seeming to be more rash like.

I did see the doctor a few days into this. She said it didn't look like "classical" shingles and sounded skeptical that's what it was, but she did prescribe a weeks course of an anti-viral. A few hours after I saw her I did have a rash with little bumps all over the affected area of my back. I also continued to have the burning pain there.

I waited for it to get worse, but it really didn't. I did go a couple of day of slathering Orajel on myself, but the pain and rash seems to have mostly cleared now. I also never got sick sick (like fever, malaise) and was able to continue with my normal activities.

So, did I have a case of shingles that just never got to be fullblown, maybe partially because of the medication, or did I just have some weird collection of symptoms for no good reason.

Just wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience. Also, I'm about ready to stop putting of the chickenpox vaccine for my boys. I'm just too worried that they're going to get exposed one way or another (it doesn't help that there was some kid with an obvious case running around the playground practically on top of them today).


----------



## kittynurse

Sounds almost exactly like my shingles episode (except mine was on my leg not my shoulder). The ER doc said it was atypical but there wasn't really anything else it could be. (I had ocular symptoms which can be very serious which is why my doctor's nurse said to go to the ER, turns out it was unrelated).

I would wait at least a month before vaccinating your boys since there is a chance they may have caught chicken pox from you or from the child at the playground.


----------



## balancedmama

I think that sounds like shingles.


----------



## Pogonia

I had a mild case on my left shoulder blade, also. Looked like a few boils. Definitely had the postherpetic neuralgia for a l-o-n-g time afterwards, though.


----------



## KMK_Mama

I had a mild case too. An area of my lower back got tingly and itchy and then small bumps formed...almost like a cluster of hives. They itched like crazy and then after a few days they got kind of blistery and started to hurt when I scratched them. I went to the doc and he said it was most definitely shingles. I was put on antivirals and they went away. It's been 2 years or so and I still get itchy in that spot occasionally.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

I posted about my mild shingles in April. I never even had the burning and tingling before the rash appeared just the rash that hurt on occasion and really hurt if/when I scratched it. I posted pics in that thread to. http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1218538

As far as I can tell my case was totally atypical because of the lack of pain before hand. I was unable to take the antivirals I had a reaction to them, itching all over + my left pinky finger went numb on me and still has yet to totally recover.

About the cp vax keep in mind that childhood shingles is on the rise since the cp vax came onto the market. From what I have seen it makes them more likely to get shingles in childhood when that was almost unheard of before the cp vax arrived.


----------



## sarora

Hi hope you get this message. I was recently diagnosed with shingles. Fortunately, I did not have severe pain or fevers. Just rash/blister on my left arm. I just got on an anti-viral drug within 72 hours of noticing the rash. I noticed from you pictures that my shingles are similar to yours. Just curious how long did it take to clear up and did you ever have a break out again. Thanks SA


----------



## Squirrelogic

*Squirrelogic*

The skin behind my right ear and on down the right side of my neck is slightly painful when touched - more like it's sore - but there are no bumps or rash of any kind. When I first noticed it, it did actually hurt a little. There is some stiffness in my neck at times (but that could be caused by the way I sleep) or it could just be that whatever is there is aggravating the muscles, too. I only this morning thought maybe it could be a mild case of shingles. I had chicken pox, but have yet to get vaccinated for shingles - although I fully intended to... This just seemed to come on sudden, and I've had it for about a week to a week and a half, so far... and, of course, I'm hoping if this is shingles, it is as bad as it gets for me...


----------



## Blind hope

I'll credit my positive nature or my dad's prayers, science will credit that catching shingles early is key. Or at least in my case. And I hope the same for you. 
On Wednesday, I thought I was bit by a mosquito on the back of my upper thigh. Went to sleep. Looked at it the next night and it looked like 17 little bites or hives, swollen, itching like crazy. Put hydrocortisone cream. It burned. That morning I woke with what I though was four more bites down my nerve line (back of leg, back of ankle, side of foot). Somehow my doctor was able to see me on that afternoon (Friday)! Imay have been miserable over the weekend. I was so grateful. He said he had never seen it this early and asked that I send pictures over the weekend. 
Seven days of Valtrex and a new cream, I had two days of strong fatigue and slight sadness (I'm the type who never needs coffee or caffeine, this wiped me out), Day five and six mild tingling down my leg. Never a blister. Never strong pain. Never a scab. They're just some dark spots 10 days later. And I'm thrilled, so thankful. And I'm only writing now to give someone else hope. Because if I learned two things from this it is this: 1) QUIT READING these random websites on shingles. It totally freaked me out! Truly, here is your one good story. No need to find another. I tried. Bad idea. 2) BE EARLY, BE PROACTIVE about your health. You are your biggest advocate. If you see/feel like something seems off, go in. I'm thrilled we have insurance, but if you don't, go chat with a pharmacist and get to an ER. It's not worth the pain others describe. Take care of YOU. Okay, smile and don't read another thing.


----------



## BrucePatrick

Crunchy Frog said:


> I think that I've had shingles but I'm not absolutely sure. I've heard that it involves a severe rash and debilitating pain which I haven't had either of.
> 
> What I have had; about 2 weeks ago Tuesday I started having pretty severe pain around my left shoulder blade. Over the next couple of days the pain became more localised to my skin with a tingling/burning type sensation over my left back, side and chest, all at the same level. I also noticed that what I had originally though was a couple of bug bites on my back was seeming to be more rash like.
> 
> I did see the doctor a few days into this. She said it didn't look like "classical" shingles and sounded skeptical that's what it was, but she did prescribe a weeks course of an anti-viral. A few hours after I saw her I did have a rash with little bumps all over the affected area of my back. I also continued to have the burning pain there.
> 
> I waited for it to get worse, but it really didn't. I did go a couple of day of slathering Orajel on myself, but the pain and rash seems to have mostly cleared now. I also never got sick sick (like fever, malaise) and was able to continue with my normal activities.
> 
> So, did I have a case of shingles that just never got to be fullblown, maybe partially because of the medication, or did I just have some weird collection of symptoms for no good reason.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience. Also, I'm about ready to stop putting of the chickenpox vaccine for my boys. I'm just too worried that they're going to get exposed one way or another (it doesn't help that there was some kid with an obvious case running around the playground practically on top of them today).


http://theshinglesremedy.com/offer/

Follow the link and you'll know how this book can help people naturally and organically treat shingles


----------



## BrucePatrick

kittynurse said:


> Sounds almost exactly like my shingles episode (except mine was on my leg not my shoulder). The ER doc said it was atypical but there wasn't really anything else it could be. (I had ocular symptoms which can be very serious which is why my doctor's nurse said to go to the ER, turns out it was unrelated).
> 
> I would wait at least a month before vaccinating your boys since there is a chance they may have caught chicken pox from you or from the child at the playground.


http://theshinglesremedy.com/offer/

Follow the link and you'll know how this book can help people naturally and organically treat shingles


----------

